# Andros - Denholms 1980



## laura boon (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello,

I hope it is ok to post this here-

I am a curator at the National Maritime Museum in Greenwich. We have recently acquired some material related to the Andros in 1980 - specifically the rescue of Vietnamese refugees off the coast of Hong Kong.

If anyone was serving on the Andros at this time, or in touch with someone who was, we would be really interested in hearing from them. Please reply to this thread or PM me.

Thank you
Laura Boon, Public Curator:Contemporary Maritime


----------



## Taylor10849 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello Laura, Have just found your message and have joined Ships Nostalgia to reply, not too sure how this system works.
I was onboard the Andros when we picked up the refugees and also when they went ashore. Have some pictures that may be of interest. Why are you interested in this event ?


----------



## laura boon (Jan 22, 2020)

Lovely to hear from you - I have sent you a private message

Best wishes
Laura


----------

